# paris is real sick she mite not make it :(



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all i took jacob to the show this morning and when we got back i ran straight to see my girls they were fine and there happy playful self i left them for around half hour after seeing them to sort there pen out and when i came back paris looked like she had died i picked her up and her gums were all white i rushed her to the vet and he said she is over run with worms the breeder had told me she had wormed them thoughly and i had no need to for a month but the vet said they have never ever been wormed and now i mite lose my little girl i am so worried he gave her some jabs and iv got her here im on constant watch and hand feeding her as he said when they start to go she will prob weigh hardly anything as there is no muscle there im soooo worried iv been doing everything and she seems to have perked up over the last half hour and is eating on her own


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i would have tests done on all your pets now, just in case. especially with britney being her sister....


good luck, prayers heading your way!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh No! I'm so sorry to hear this. If she's picking up some, maybe she'll be OK. Praying for you. Hugs.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry! Please get well Paris!


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Thinking of you, know only too well what your going through.
Love Anne and Mouse XX


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

quick question jacob patch and rio and tyke have all been wormed and are regulary should they be again now iv just wormed britney and am taking her to be checked out on tuesday when paris goes back im so worried for her she is so tiny and he said most of her body weight could be the worms


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I truly hope she's ok  poor little one

Sarah


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou for your support i just got her eating and drinking now she is having a nap i so hope she gonna be ok she is doing alot better than earlier i was terrified


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> quick question jacob patch and rio and tyke have all been wormed and are regulary should they be again now iv just wormed britney and am taking her to be checked out on tuesday when paris goes back im so worried for her she is so tiny and he said most of her body weight could be the worms


lungworms are really bad, all your babies should be checked for them.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know im not a vet and i dont know much but i always thought lung worm was rare as well and that info you gave me says that certain things need to be done to discover if it is them well all he done was feel her belly then say lungworm if she just had normal worms but a lot of them could that make her this ill


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i know im not a vet and i dont know much but i always thought lung worm was rare as well and that info you gave me says that certain things need to be done to discover if it is them well all he done was feel her belly then say lungworm if she just had normal worms but a lot of them could that make her this ill


the more i look the more i find that there is coughing with lungworm and that it is rare and it can also get confused with another worm (am drawing a blank to witch one...) 

i would get a second opionion since he based his diagnosis on feeling her belly :?: and if it was another kind of worm infestation yes severe enough it could make her that ill.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh your poor baby. I'm so sorry.  I really hope she pulls through.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

You need to have them ALL wormed again. If they live and play together then they need to either be tested or wormed again :? If she was that badly infested with worms, did you not notice it in her stool?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the advice its really helped she is resting at mo at least she has had some food and drink i just hope she pulls through hate seeing her this way and i could tell she was so frightened earlier


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Please get well little Paris! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> did you not notice it in her stool?



I'm not 100% sure but i don't think lung worms come out in the dogs
stools !


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

no and i always check i no that sounds real sad but its better to be safe but my breeder said they had been regulary wormed i noticed her poo smelled real strong but apart from that there was no signs of worms thats what i find so strange as i can normally tell either the pop belly or notice it in there poo


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Wait I guess I miss read something I thought you said round worms Sorry


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I really don't think you could have seen them in the poo as they live
in the lungs ( I think ) PLEASE do not think you did anything wrong as you didn't !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know im just real worried she means the world to me im pleased with hoe she is doing though she having a nice rest hopefully that will help does any1 no of any food that will feed her up well as well dont want her being to skinny


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i put some info on lungworm in the other thread you have going on :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou loads for that info it really has helped


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i just noticed this tread !! i'm so sorry ....poor paris ....

worms are so yucky..they really freak me out  

i hope she gets better soon 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Paris. I will keep her in my thoughts!! hope she gets better soon!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks all what really makes me so mad is the fact that the breeder has lied to me so much first no kc papers that were meant to be there and now this putting a pups life at risk making her so poorly for the sake of a worming paste which dont even cost much grrrrrr


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she has just woke from her nap and is alot brighter she is breathing much better now and she really wants to see her sister but iv kept them apart as britney can be a bit excitable and jump all over her until she better i keeping them apart as hard as it is


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of little Paris' health problems....hopefully she will rebound quickly..Bella sends her a big hug !


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Me and Yoda will say our prayers for Paris


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

wow I just read this-nothing but well wishes coming her way!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all well iv sat with her all evening watched her sleep fed and watered her when she woke and its paid off so far she has just done her first toilet and im not sure weather they are lung worm as they did cme out in her mess but at least there packing up and moving out thats a good sign been giving her 24/7 care looks like a long nite ahead but fingers crossed hope she keeps perking up


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

lots of hugs and well wishes for you and Paris!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear Paris has been so sick. It's terrible that the breeder lied to you--and worse, didn't deworm Paris. I'm praying for her.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so am i hopefully she keeps on perking up thanks you guys for all of the support really means alot think iv bitten all my nails off by now!


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

Paris is lucky to have such a great mom to take care of her....Bandit and I are thinking of you both and sending happy thoughts your way!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG poor baby so she has lung worm AND normal worms ? I am so sorry i really hope she pulls through just keep making sure she drinks try her with a little boiled chicken breast the protein might perk her up a little :wave: keep us updated


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Paris. I know you must be terrified at the thought of losing your baby girl. Hang in there, sweetie. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Poor little angel!!
BIG BIG BIG hugs to both of you

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG poor Paris!! I hope she gets those worms out of her system quickly! It's going to be a long night for you but it'll be worth it when Paris is all better. Keep us posted!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so, so sorry poor Paris is so sick. I know how heartbreaking it is, but you are doing an excellent job of taking care of your little one.

Please keep us posted. Hugs from Jasmine and me. Prayers and good wishes coming your way also.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well its been a long nite iv kept her fed and watered this morning she still seems so poorly im doing everything the vet says its so hard watching this happen with not alot i can do


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Been thinking of you both all night  bless her , thank you for posting 
and letting us know how she is .. if you need to chat or if there is anything I can do please let me know ok ...

hugs to you both {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}

Sara xx


----------



## mimaxie (Jun 4, 2005)

Thinking of you and Paris

Chris xx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

last night she couldnt sleep that well as her breathing was pretty bad and it was this morning but iv fed her and gave her some water and some honey to keep her suger levels up and cleaned all her sticky face and she seems to be settling into a nice nap now at least she got through the nite surely that has to be a good sign


----------



## Jack (May 25, 2005)

I really hope she gets better!
It sounds like you are doing the best you can for her.
We all have our fingers crossed....

Helen and Jack


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Paris is a brave little fighter with a strong will to live and we're all here pulling for her. You must be exhausted but I'm hopeful that your efforts will bring good results. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I am happy she made it through the night - that has got to be a good sign the first 24 hours are the worst - is there nothing else the vet can do ? have you got to take her back this morning ? :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

he said to take her back on tuesday iv been giving her the wormer and some antibiotics she started to eat bits of chicken again a while ago now she is sleeping again she is just so weak poor little thing she went to toilet last night but has not been today i wish she would so she can clear her belly it feels rock hard as well i wonder if it is just the worms though shouldnt the vet have kept her in under observation and put her on a drip to put fluids back into her


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would take her back to the vets this morning she obviously hasnt improved and I would want more done for her :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Did the vet say to bring her in before Tuesday if you 
were concerned ? maybe she has round worm too ? 
bless her little heart , you could always take her to a different 
vet if your not happy .... 

wish I could help more , like I said anything you want , chat/coffee
( I think you live near me ? ) 

take care and keep strong for her 

Sara xx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all just been to another vet as was so concerned he has said exactly the same bring her home and just watch her and keep feeding and giving her water he said thats all i can do i really thought they would put her on drip she has brightened up quite a bit so im hoping for the best all she wants to do is sleep so i just letting her rest


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well she is doing real good at mo she has started wagging her tail and walking around bit by bit she even keeps trying for kisses and keeps peaking out of her bed as if to say i wanna come play but think i better rest hopefully she will keep brightening up


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Her spirit is intact so that's a good sign. Just let her sleep and keep doing what you're doing while her little body heals. I know this is tough on you but you're holding up well. Try to catch some sleep as she sleeps so you can get through the next 24-48 hours. I'd give you both a gentle hug right now if I could.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks she is resting now so i prob gonna go do the same


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

aww so sorry to hear about Paris. the good thing is she will take food and drink. I think your on top of things and you have gotten her on her way to a speedy recovery. good wishes for you Paris


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I am praying real hard for Paris. Cocoa isn't with me for another week as he is with my parents on vacation in colorado as I didn't want him having to stay just 5 minutes in his crate if I was in hospital which I was for a couple days, but I am home and happy now, but I shall call my mom and tell her about Paris so that she can pray also for little Paris.

Hugs,
Jennie Cocoas mama


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so glad shes perking up I will keep her in my thoughts today :wave:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Glad to hear Paris is doing better. Poor little girl. It's so unfair.  You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I am very glad to ehar paris is feeling better. I hope she keeps recovering fast. Hugs


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks everyone my fingers are stil crossed!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i went and got her some liver this morning mumhas cooked it up i thought if she eats it it mite also help her go toilet she has ate two big bowls so thats good and she sleeping well now all i waiting is for her to go toilet


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Paris get well little baby!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Im sure he will go and when he does lol you gonna wish you never said that. Imagine us waitting in misery for a pup to have a BM and being excited it did lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i know its the first time ever iv wished my dog would go poo lol!! but she is doing ok and the rest is doing her great normally when she is fine she rolls over for you to rub her belly and has not been doing that but she just started doing it again i know it prob sounds silly but all these little signs are showing she is feeling better


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope that Paris gets well really soon, I'm really sad to read that she's so unwell 

It must be so difficult for you too......you're in all our thoughts, take care


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah i know its the first time ever iv wished my dog would go poo lol!! but she is doing ok and the rest is doing her great normally when she is fine she rolls over for you to rub her belly and has not been doing that but she just started doing it again i know it prob sounds silly but all these little signs are showing she is feeling better


No, it does not sound silly. These are all good signs that she is feeling better, and eating better also. You are taking such good care of her - Jasmine and I send love and hugs - keep us posted and try to rest some while Paris sleeps.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending our well wishes to little Paris...we are thinking of you both.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Get well soon Paris!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

So sorry she was sick!!!! Glad that she's doing better!!! Feel better soon Paris!!! :wave:


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh My goodness, poor little Paris, me and Felony give you lots of hugs and kisses, You must be exhausted.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all i am totally exhausted but its all been so worth while i managed to have few hours sleep this morning and awoke to her crying for a cuddle she has been to toilet yay! and is nearly back to her old self she is stil a tiny bit wobbley on her feet but apart from that and her appetite being a bit bad she is doing great couple more days and i think she wil be back to her old self thankyou for all the support and kind words its really helped she has been a brave little fighter and has pulled through yay  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here is pic of her that was taken a few weeks back when she was playing with britney get well paris-


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear she's feeling so much better. It's a great sign that she went potty. YAY Paris. I love the picture of her. She is adorable.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I'm so glad paris is doing better. chico and i give her a "get well" :flower:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

YEY - Im so glad shes pulled through :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks evryone she is back to being her normal mischief self and crying to come out her pen for cuddles but i am stil making her rest til she is 100% but she is doing great


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This is such great news! I've been so upset these past 2 days because of Paris, Nemo's mom's friend's dog Poppy who died so tragically, and all the abuse stories we've been reading.

Then yesterday afternoon I looked outside and saw my neighbor mowing his lawn. About an hour later I heard "sounds" and looked out to see a police car, a fire truck and an ambulance. Apparently my neighbor had collapsed and they were trying to get his heart beating again. He was all gray, I mean his skin. I've never seen anyone so gray before.They took him to the hospital but I don't think he made it. Not positive, but judging from what I overheard another neighbor say last evening, I think the guy died. It wasn't appropriate for me to ask at that particular time so I don't know for sure.

I don't know him or his wife all that well but they are lovely people, probably in their mid 50's, they have 2 chi's of their own and they adore Lily. Just made me feel so terribly sad to realize that life is so fragile and that we all just hang by a thread.

I hadn't planned on posting about this and I don't mean to take up space in this particular thread. Just wanted to explain why Paris' recovery means so much to me.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the story poor man paris is back to her old self she just wants to run and play with her sister i hate keeping her penned but just til she is completley fine iv been letting her out here and there she is doing brill im so happy its amazing how things can turn around


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

chihuahuas have a strong will thats for sure


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know and she definatley does i am sooo pleased


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

im so pleased for you!but the only bad news is your gonna have to buy her a get well soon present now!paris looks absolutly gorgeous especially in that angel wings harness,where did you get it?
so glad shes better!make sure you tell her she got ten pages dedicated to herself and she will perk up even more!


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

I am so glad little Paris is recovering. She is adorable. It IS amazing that these tiny little ones can pull out when it seems like they just shouldn't be able to, being so small and all. It's great news.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm so glad Paris is on the mend Way to go lil Girl


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

YAY PARIS!!!! what a little darling, bless her!

Give her a cuddle from me and Minks!!

Love n hugs
:angel1:
Sydney and Minka xXx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

got her harness off of e bay im a e bay aholic lol me and paris are both very greatful for all these messages thank you all


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well she sobbed her heart out so much iv had to let her back with her sis and she is doing fine they are all cuddled up together in bed all worm free now yay


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> well she sobbed her heart out so much iv had to let her back with her sis and she is doing fine they are all cuddled up together in bed all worm free now yay


so you got them tested then? cause in my experiences that is the only way to be sure they are worm free. chiwi was wormed, still got coccidea, had her treatment, got tested again and still had them had to have another round of treatment got tested and finally came back parasite free. just because you get them wormed doesn't mean they can't get worms. the place i worked stressed getting fecals checked at least every 6 months to a year. you'd be surprised hom many dogs had parasites.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear Paris is feeling better .


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks God, she is getting better. I'v been thinking about her all weekend.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is really great news that Paris is so much better. She really looks like a little angel with her angel wing shirt! Give her lots of hugs and kisses from Jasmine and me. Yeah, Paris!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks all she is doing great


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

So glad she is pulling thru!! YAHOO!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I was so shocked to see this thread today! (Ive been away a couple of days.) Im just over the moon that little Paris is ok! Was she the one who was bigger than her sister or not? If so now you know why. I cant believe the breeder was so irresponsible as worm treatment costs so little. :x 
Im getting my little girl tomorrow and taking her to the vet on the way home to be checked. Im worried about worms after reading this although i do trust my breeder.
*hugs* for Paris


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

paris is the smaller of the two girls just so glad she is ok and back to her normal self yay


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Omg im so relieved shes ok now! *hugs*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she is doing great now only prob is im stil haveing trouble getting her kc papers guess what breeder is meant to be on holiday again what a surprise and kennel club have said they have not heard anything from her


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Does the breeder live fairly near to you? Id go and pay her a visit and ask politely for the papers! :x :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she lives three hours away and her son keeps saying she is on holiday


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear Paris is doing better. I have been away all weekend, and just saw this post now. (I was worried for how many pages it was, it might be bad news) but I am relieved to hear she is doing better. What a scare!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi thanks for the message yeah she is doing good now stil a bit groggy and just wants to sleep quite alot but thats prob to be expected


----------

